# fear aggression and struggling with next steps



## CWB Jr (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a 7 year old GSD mix, rescued at 2 years old. 

Escalating anxiety and fear aggression (and poor management/training on my part) led me to an excellent behavioral trainer. Worked with the trainer for nearly 2 years, all positive reinforcement only, including a regular, maximum dosage of prozac (which continues to this day) for managing anxiety. Some significant progress, particularly in the area of basic obedience, but some anxiety (especially separation) remains. I've learned to manage situations in order to not expose him to triggers, but it's constant management.

Over the past year, he's bitten (and drawn blood) from my boyfriend's father, and bit my boyfriend (did not break skin) last week, unprovoked. I believe the latter would have been worse had I not removed him from the situation. Anxiety and fear are slowly returning to previous levels, and I'm having increased difficulty managing. There have been other isolated incidents of bites (none requiring medical attention) over the years (most before I started training). 

I cannot allow any strangers in the house unless the dog is crated, and then the anxiety levels are sky high, to the point where he'll urinate in his crate. He is almost unmanageable with any unscheduled visitors to the home, is aggressive with other dogs, and is extremely anxious in the house if there's anyone present other than just me. I've been continuing to train, and the dog is smart and responsive, but easily distracted and extremely hard to calm once agitated.

With two years of behavior modification (positive reinforcement only) training under my belt and 60mg prozac/day, I'm at a loss as to next steps. I don't believe re-homing is a responsible choice. This level of barely-acceptable management is not sustainable in the long run, the dog is still very anxious and stressed (even in a quiet, calm, otherwise pet/person-free household with almost no external stimuli) and I'm considering euthanasia. I feel that I'm failing him. He's always been a good dog to me, but his trust issues, anxiety and fear aggression are severely limiting. 

I don't even know that I'm looking for advice, or for anyone to commiserate, but I'm at a crossroads. I can take this "barely manageable" approach for the remainder of the dogs life, but it is exhausting and exasperating for both of us. I wouldn't mind hearing from others that may have similar stories, both successful and otherwise, as I work through my thoughts at this time.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

A very sad situation for you.....and a dangerous one for anyone else. Putting him to sleep does not mean you don't love him. Aside from escalating liability and endangerment to humans and other dogs, he may need the peace that only PTS will guarantee.

I am so very sorry that you are at this crossroads.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My heart goes out to you.You've done everything you possibly could for him.If the poor guy is so unhappy and and stressed it may be the kindest thing to put him down.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll let others argue on the PTS option. You've already put in a lot of work and money and your the only one in a position to make that choice! 

Fear and Anxiety in one dog is going to be very hard to deal with. I've dealt with fear of people, that dog may or may not have had anxiety issues?? But he was fine with people under my care and no, I allowed no one to touch him on our walks! I looked at the dog, if he appeared concerned...no, sorry you can't pet my dog. 

Second case is my personnel GSD, human aggression, he gave me the clear indication that he was more than willing to bite the crap out of someone, if given the chance!! He never got that opportunity! Know your dog, I knew mine, I never did the ''I think he's OK??" thing.

After a lot of "work" when I knew what he looked like, when he was not under stress..I finally allowed someone to pet him and he was fine with that!  He didn't care but good enough! 

Your dog has two bites under his belt...not good! Now he "thinks" the way to get people out of his face is to bite the crap out of them!

Sorry you spent that much time and money working with a "trainer/behaviourist" and this is the result. 

I'm a "pet person" and I 'train dogs" a dog needs a leader and if no one is there to fill that position...then the dog makes his own choices!

If a dog has a bite history...it makes no difference to me, because that dog will never be put in a position to bite anyone until "I" understand how that dog behaves!

When you understand how your dog looks when he is fine and when he is under then you can make decisions on allowing people to approach him!

Positive only folks tend to believe (in my view) that folks and their dogs have a "partnership" I don't me and my dog have a benevolent "dictatorship." "This" behaviour is what I "expect" and I will show you how we get there! 

So first no dog parks, no "I thought my dog was friendly folks" most likely you are not doing either with this dog but thought I would say it. 

Dog has to be able to walk on a loose leash. Then with this dog with a know bite history..I would use this:

A Great Small And Lightweight Nylon Mesh Muzzle

You will need ti to walk the dog for awhile and certainly if you have company and you have chosen...not to put the dog away! Keep people safe!

Then show the dog that you have his back...mange the dogs space, keep peolpe out of his face!

It looks like this:
Leerburg | Who Pets Your Puppy or Dog

If you can do that...then maybe you can help this dog still! If you can't then yes he needs to be PTS.

It's not hard, it just takes commitment and discipline and the ability to get in folks face if they want to get in your dogs face! You mange the dogs space keep "triggers" away from him. No hard corrections, the only thing you need to provide is leadership!

And with this dog I would also add:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIGq_5r0DeE

And since he has uh...issues:
Wheres my sanity: Sit on the Dog, aka: The long down

Looks like this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2WgOZUebnY

And just because it looks simple does not mean it has no value! 

If you can do these things...then "maybe" it will help, no guarantees, every dog is different! ANd in any case..no more bites on anyone, if you can mange that then...maybe you can make this dog much more manageable!

Not everyone can do these, it's all pretty straight forward and simple (in my view) but only you know what your capable of! 

Food for thought in any case.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

With the aggression escalating again, have you had your boy in for a full complete check up and blood work done?

Other options is making a medicinal change. Some find value in adding an evening dose of Prozac or a different drug. It is possible that he has been on Prozac so long and at such a high does that it simply isn't as effective any longer or is actually making the aggression worse. There are other SSRI's or change over to a Tricyclic, both options for consideration.

If you decide to pts, it isn't because you failed him. Think about his quality of life, your quality of life; can you keep others safe and your dog safe from himself. 

With my troublemaker, I have lines that are non-negotiable, others that has some give and decisions already made if he/his behavior crosses a line


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Take the dog of the drugs and get him a muzzle for when visitors call and when outside in public.

Start again. Start relaxing and up the dogs exercise, cycling, treking, ball play. etc

Look into 2 week shut down if you need a fresh start.

Check TYler muto on youtube for leash strategy


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree with the muzzle. That is the safest for people and maybe less stressful for him.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Please keep in mind that if you choose to remove him from the meds completely, it must be done as a slow reduction in dosage. At 60mg a day, you can expect it to take a few months to have him off the medicine.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I agree with the muzzle. That is the safest for people and maybe less stressful for him.


I have seen the argument that, the muzzle relaxes the dog.

That did seem to hold true in my case.


----------

